# Demande d'Aide

## santos63

bonjour

j ai finalement installer gentoo sur mon dédié qui fonctionne très bien seul hic "où vont être répertorié les site web dans quel répertoire" si quelqu'un peut me dire cela serait gentil de sa part

merci d avance

----------

## Tanki

salut

ils seront dans /var/www/localhost/htdocs 

si tu ne touche pas à la config par defaut bien sur

(après ça a ptet changé mon serveur apache est en place depuis 5 ans et j'ai pas fait d'update depuis au moins 3 ans  :Smile: 

----------

## santos63

je suis aller dans dans le dossier /var/ il ny a pas de /www

donc je suis un peu pommé

----------

## fb99

Salut,

peux-tu mettre ton titre selon les conventions de notre site  les conventions de  notre forum merci.

ex [Web] information sur emplacement site sur serveur dédié

sinon as-tu emerger apache par exemple, et ce qui est nécessaire pour faire fonctionner tes sites (php, ...)

mes 0.002 cents

[EDIT] mauvais liens

----------

